# Games of Thrones - Main theme tribute and music video



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife Jillian and I are huge fans of *Game of Thrones* and especially Ramin Djawadi's powerful main theme. So, we did our own arrangement of it! Jill is singing authentic Dothraki lyrics and playing recorder/hand drum, along with some sample libraries and the amazing violin talents of Jeff Ball.

The music video was filmed in Torrey Pines and Sunset Cliffs in San Diego... it was a grueling ~95 degree day and I herniated a disc carrying around the equipment... but I think the result is well worth it. Enjoy!! :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpgjwvhSpa4


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome!! Great job all around.


----------



## Arbee (Jun 11, 2015)

Must confess I nearly passed on this without listening. Glad I pushed play, nice job!

.


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2015)

love it. very beautiful. To me your instrumentation (including the vocal pads + lead) and style fits the setting perfectly.

not sure if you're asking for mixing or whatever feedback, so please forgive me if this is unwanted. one little thing: the S, SH sounds often stick out - it's a case where I'd probably resolve to manual de-essing since there not that many (or delete S-es from most of the vocal doublings). and I'd boost highs (de-essing suggestion is independent of that) and a narrow band at 160Hz.


----------



## donbodin (Jun 12, 2015)

Love the Dothraki lyrics! Very cool interpretation and video.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words all  48 hours to the season finale!!



wolf @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> love it. very beautiful. To me your instrumentation (including the vocal pads + lead) and style fits the setting perfectly.
> 
> not sure if you're asking for mixing or whatever feedback, so please forgive me if this is unwanted. one little thing: the S, SH sounds often stick out - it's a case where I'd probably resolve to manual de-essing since there not that many (or delete S-es from most of the vocal doublings). and I'd boost highs (de-essing suggestion is independent of that) and a narrow band at 160Hz.



Feedback is certainly appreciated. Jill's voice is incredibly sibilant. What you are hearing is AFTER both a de-esser and manual automation!! Sometimes I listen so much that I think it can't possible need even more...


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been there too. Women can be incredibly powerful this way :shock: but our ears are more powerful allies than our thoughts. (wait, I should have written that in Yoda grammar...).

I hope the TV series picks your version up.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 9, 2015)

Arbee said:


> Must confess I nearly passed on this without listening.



This sort of thing is usually well beyond my nerdiness tolerance, but man am I glad I watched it! Ridiculously good.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice job Andrew and Jillian!


----------



## Kralc (Jul 9, 2015)

Lovely!
Was that just a standard recorder? Or some special folk-sy kind?


----------

